# Bachelors in pre-med in 2 years?



## MR 123

well i was thinking about going to either pennstate or john hopkins and i wanted to know if it would be possible to get a bachelors degree in about 2 years?


----------



## Sam212

Certainly possible if you got the AP credits


----------

